# Is melamine board safe to use as a food prep surface?



## nickr (Jul 3, 2011)

I made a kitchen table but I am looking for a top. I am wondering if that particle board with the white melamine that is commonly sold for shelving is safe to use as a food prep surface?
If not, can someone recommend a surface or a finish that I can apply to either MDF or particle board that is food safe?

thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

nickr said:


> I made a kitchen table but I am looking for a top. I am wondering if that particle board with the white melamine that is commonly sold for shelving is safe to use as a food prep surface?
> If not, can someone recommend a surface or a finish that I can apply to either MDF or particle board that is food safe?
> 
> thanks.









 
Melamine board is safe to eat from or to prepare food, but may have a short life as a table top. I've made many work/assembly tables with a melamine top, and it actually holds up very well. Melamine is a low pressure chemical laminating process to composite boards.

A much better surface would be to use an HPL (high pressure laminate), like a Formica type product. There are many patterns. That laminate comes in different thicknesses, and many can be matched up. For vertical use is V32, or 1/32", and for horizontal use (like countertops, or table/desk tops) 1/16". They are also food safe.












 







.


----------



## nickr (Jul 3, 2011)

I will look into the formica, I forgot about formica as an option, lol. Might go with the melamine, depends on total price and work involved of each. 
Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

nickr said:


> I made a kitchen table but I am looking for a top. I am wondering if that particle board with the white melamine that is commonly sold for shelving is safe to use as a food prep surface?
> If not, can someone recommend a surface or a finish that I can apply to either MDF or particle board that is food safe?
> 
> thanks.


Hi nick - Melamine is food safe, remember the dinnerware sets from the 50's-60's? Problem here is it is only a paint film thick coating on the particle board. Offers little to no strength to the product. C-mans suggestion for HPL is a much better alternative. You can order almost any pattern you want from Home Depot. Some of the larger stores may even stock it.:smile:


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi nick - Melamine is food safe, remember the dinnerware sets from the 50's-60's? Problem here is it is only a paint film thick coating on the particle board. Offers little to no strength to the product. C-mans suggestion for HPL is a much better alternative. You can order almost any pattern you want from Home Depot. Some of the larger stores may even stock it.:smile:


50s and 60s, they still make them, at least most of our stuff is magical melamine!

There are vinyl coated plywoods too which offer a more durable surface.

Infact my main work table is this type of plywood.


----------

